# Advice Wanted For Possible Conversion Kit Of Brinkman Charcoal To Electric Vertical Smoker (Two Door



## vbot (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about converting my Brinkman Vertical Two Door Smoker to an electric, please advise on a good kit.  I have access to a metal shop (If needed). Looking for the conversion as it gets pretty cold here and it affects my temp. 

Thanks in advance,

"V"


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure what model you have but if you have access to a metal shop

you may be able to use the element from this one.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=To7hTvC-MtTptgeK0pyTBQ&ved=0CHsQ8gIwAg


----------



## tom c (Dec 9, 2011)

I converted my Brinkman Vertical Two Door Smoker to propane by ordering the parts from Brinkman. I am thrilled with the out come. I call it my Warming Oven but use it for baking, warming, and smoking.

My post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nam-verical-charcoal-smoker-as-a-warning-oven

I looked at Brinkman Vertical Electric Heavy-Duty Smoker & Grill parts and this is a list of what you need *if the size is the same*. Also is the Electric Insulated? The one that they used to made for Sears was, but it dosn't look like the  Brinkman Vertical Electric Heavy-Duty Smoker & Grill is.

*http://www.brinkmann.net/products/o...okers_and_grills/details.aspx?item=810-5515-0 *

*Thermostat             *Model # 072-5515-1                *$39.95*

*Heating Element     *Model # 116-5515-0                *$27.95*

*Water Pan              *Model # 114-5515-0                *$12.95*

*Wood Chip Pan       *Model # 114-5515-1                *$16.95*

*Wood Chip Pan Lid  *Model # 114-5515-2                *$9.95*

*Handle - Wood Chip Pan Liner *Model # 113-5515-2 *$3.95*

*Owner’s Manual*

*http://images.brinkmann.net/docs/pdf/810-5515-0.pdf *


----------

